# مثل العذارى الحكيمات



## soso a (12 يوليو 2011)

*العذراى الحكميات رمزا لكل البشر الحكماء الذين حافظوا على عذروايتهم الروحيه فى عدم ارتباطهم بغير المسيح فحفظوا نفوسهم فى سيره فاضله وحياه نقيه وسهر دائم والعذارى الحكميات هن زمزا للنفوس التى انشغلت بالعالم وهموم الحياه دون الالتفات الى الزيت فى مصابيحهم 
فابحث عن ذاتك وراجع نفسك انت من تكون منهم*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا ورائع
شكراا .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى يا استاذ 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى حبيبتى 




​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> ميرسى حبيبتى
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا قمره 

على مرورك الرائع الجميل ذيك يا سكر 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## أنجيلا (13 يوليو 2011)

*جميل يا قمر*
*الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *جميل يا قمر*
> *الرب يبارك مجهودك*



ميرسى حبيتى

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------

